# Another soccer brawl...



## lafalafa (Apr 5, 2021)

At the Dallas cup 2nd flight or qualifing tournament:









						Scandal: The Brawl for it All | FUT411
					

Huge fight ends the Dallas Silver Cup semi-final game involving the Arlington Legends 07B and Fever United07B (Moreno) teams.




					fut411.com
				




So what's the appropriate post action for the individuals and teams involved?

Shame that people can't control themselves and loose it over kids soccer games but seems like this has become a all too common type of event.


----------



## watfly (Apr 5, 2021)

It appears that there might be some hyperbole in the article based on what was shown in the video.  Of course, I don't know the circumstances but it seemed like it was handled well by the field and tournament officials, some of the kids and most of the parents.

At a minimum, both clubs (not just teams) should be suspended for a period of time, or permanently, from any future Dallas Cups.


----------



## JumboJack (Apr 5, 2021)

That was a brawl?


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 5, 2021)

JumboJack said:


> That was a brawl?


Where I'm from no but according to the original source yes, adults where taken into custody, coaches thrown out before the video and they was other actions before/after some of the videos.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 5, 2021)

Anything involving adults inside a pitch is a problem. It usually starts with a coach.


----------



## watfly (Apr 5, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Anything involving adults inside a pitch is a problem. It usually starts with a coach.


Maybe so, but I know some mama bears and aggro dads that wouldn't hesitate to get involved in a kids' melee regardless of coach.


----------



## baldref (Apr 5, 2021)

I saw one at Man City Cup a few years back. I was really close too. 

This seems mild in comparison.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 5, 2021)

watfly said:


> Maybe so, but I know some mama bears and aggro dads that wouldn't hesitate to get involved in a kids' melee regardless of coach.


I didn't say always, I said usually.


----------



## watfly (Apr 5, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I didn't say always, I said usually.


I wasn't disagreeing with you I was just make an observation.


----------



## Glitterhater (Apr 5, 2021)

watfly said:


> Maybe so, but I know some mama bears and aggro dads that wouldn't hesitate to get involved in a kids' melee regardless of coach.


I think the article said that a Mom was arrested as she assaulted (?) a kid her son was fighting.
klassy all around.


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 5, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I think the article said that a Mom was arrested as she assaulted (?) a kid her son was fighting.
> klassy all around.


There are several videos from various angles that show this incident.  In one, you can clearly see the mother of one of the players, presumably, is the first adult to step onto the the pitch.  This link is to North Texas vs the World FB post that has several links for videos.  Check out the video on the the right side, second row.  Pretty clear cut...









						North Texas Soccer VS The World | Facebook
					

This is a group to bring the thousands of parents together that have kids that play soccer.   Please feel free to post pics of your boys or girls in action.  Teams that are looking for players or...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## JumboJack (Apr 5, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Where I'm from no but according to the original source yes, adults where taken into custody, coaches thrown out before the video and they was other actions before/after some of the videos.


I’m not making light of the whole incident per se. A parent coming into the field is way out of line. But as fights go that was pretty tame.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 5, 2021)

So curious for those who've been here longer than I (particularly those that have boys), but what advice do you give your players if they are attacked on the field?  And I'm not talking about vigorous pushing during a run of play where kids need to learn to keep calm heads so as not to escalate, but when that does escalate and they are clearly attacked or attacked when play is stopped and the ref isn't looking?  Should they go down and call for the ref?  Run away?  Fight back?  None of these seem to be a really good solution.  The fact that parents/coaches can't come onto the field and the ref isn't usually allowed to lay hands on the players to stop seems to complicate things.


----------



## watfly (Apr 5, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> So curious for those who've been here longer than I (particularly those that have boys), but what advice do you give your players if they are attacked on the field?  And I'm not talking about vigorous pushing during a run of play where kids need to learn to keep calm heads so as not to escalate, but when that does escalate and they are clearly attacked or attacked when play is stopped and the ref isn't looking?  Should they go down and call for the ref?  Run away?  Fight back?  None of these seem to be a really good solution.  The fact that parents/coaches can't come onto the field and the ref isn't usually allowed to lay hands on the players to stop seems to complicate things.


Good question...one I've never considered.  I don't see my kid throwing a punch to protect himself, maybe wrestling a kid to the ground to avoid being punched, but whatever he does probably isn't going to end well for him in a 1v1 since he is usually one of the lightest kids on the pitch.  I'm 100% confident that his teammates would come to his rescue.  Our CB is multi-level black belt in martial arts and another kid is a bully who wouldn't hesitate to get involved.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 5, 2021)

watfly said:


> Good question...one I've never considered.  I don't see my kid throwing a punch to protect himself, maybe wrestling a kid to the ground to avoid being punched, but whatever he does probably isn't going to end well for him in a 1v1 since he is usually one of the lightest kids on the pitch.  I'm 100% confident that his teammates would come to his rescue.  Our CB is multi-level black belt in martial arts and another kid is a bully who wouldn't hesitate to get involved.


I guess that's part 2 of the question.  Your CB multilevel black belt or your bully, unless he willingly steps in to separate them and take the punches that come down on him, is going to get red carded and suspended, same as your kid if they defend themselves as opposed to going down (where they could potentially get more seriously hurt).  Would you advise your kids to go in and help in as nonviolent a way as possible (note both the GKs in the video don't)?  This is getting so ridiculous that it seems that the kids need to be provided training as to what to do to protect themselves and the consequences of choices instead of just having to make up things on the field.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Apr 5, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> So curious for those who've been here longer than I (particularly those that have boys), but what advice do you give your players if they are attacked on the field?  And I'm not talking about vigorous pushing during a run of play where kids need to learn to keep calm heads so as not to escalate, but when that does escalate and they are clearly attacked or attacked when play is stopped and the ref isn't looking?  Should they go down and call for the ref?  Run away?  Fight back?  None of these seem to be a really good solution.  The fact that parents/coaches can't come onto the field and the ref isn't usually allowed to lay hands on the players to stop seems to complicate things.


No one wants to see their kids getting in fights, whether it be at school, sports or just going about their daily lives. You would hope that when one kid starts a fight with another an adult is going to be close by to deescalate  it, but is that realistic? To answer your question, I’ve always told my kids to walk away when they can. But if another kid is swinging at them, not much choice but to stand your ground and fight back. I’ll take the school or sports consequences of the fight over risking serious injury by not defending yourself.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 5, 2021)

Surf Zombie said:


> No one wants to see their kids getting in fights, whether it be at school, sports or just going about their daily lives. You would hope that when one kid starts a fight with another an adult is going to be close by to deescalate  it, but is that realistic? To answer your question, I’ve always told my kids to walk away when they can. But if another kid is swinging at them, not much choice but to stand your ground and fight back. I’ll take the school or sports consequences of the fight over risking serious injury by not defending yourself.


The usual rule for the referee is that they can blow the whistle and tell them to stop but they can't lay hand on the minor or risk injury separating them, and that's assuming the referee is looking in the direction instead of elsewhere (it's hard for the referee to have their eyes everywhere).  Parents, as we've seen, can't enter the field.  That leaves the coach of the attacking player who also has to have eyes on it, can't enter the field and should want to stop it (but calling out their own player is guaranteed to give them a red card).  Seems to me the kids are largely on their own (or with their teammates) which isn't ideal, but I get you can't have parents charging the field and causing a larger fight or laying hands on minors.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Apr 5, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> The usual rule for the referee is that they can blow the whistle and tell them to stop but they can't lay hand on the minor or risk injury separating them, and that's assuming the referee is looking in the direction instead of elsewhere (it's hard for the referee to have their eyes everywhere).  Parents, as we've seen, can't enter the field.  That leaves the coach of the attacking player who also has to have eyes on it, can't enter the field and should want to stop it (but calling out their own player is guaranteed to give them a red card).  Seems to me the kids are largely on their own (or with their teammates) which isn't ideal, but I get you can't have parents charging the field and causing a larger fight or laying hands on minors.


When my U14 daughter was U9 they were playing in a tournament and she and another girl collided running for a ball that rebounded off the cross bar. Defender v. Forward. Other girl got the wind knocked out of her. That girl’s mother ran onto the field screaming and also to tend to her daughter. Referee yelled at her to get off the field. More parents from the other team entered the field and one of them two hands to the chest shoved the 60 year old referee to the ground. He called 911 and the police were there within minutes. This is all in front of a bunch of 8-9 year old girls who were taking a knee while the injured girl got her breath back.

I’m a pretty calm person, but if any of the adults who ran onto the field went anywhere near my 8 year old daughter I would have ended up in the back of the police car. When one or two adults act like idiots things can go sideways quickly.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> There are several videos from various angles that show this incident.  In one, you can clearly see the mother of one of the players, presumably, is the first adult to step onto the the pitch.  This link is to North Texas vs the World FB post that has several links for videos.  Check out the video on the the right side, second row.  Pretty clear cut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Private group.


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 5, 2021)

espola said:


> Private group.


Sorry.  I tried recording and attaching to this post but video files are not allowed.  I've attached a screen shot just when she's entering the pitch...


----------



## outside! (Apr 5, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> Sorry.  I tried recording and attaching to this post but video files are not allowed.  I've attached a screen shot just when she's entering the pitch...
> 
> View attachment 10523


I bet her son is pissed at her for embarrassing him.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2021)

espola said:


> Private group.


They accepted my application, so I got to watch the videos posted there.  Distilling down the comments, both sides say it was the other side's fault.  Good collection of videos from Jamie Saylor.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> Sorry.  I tried recording and attaching to this post but video files are not allowed.  I've attached a screen shot just when she's entering the pitch...
> 
> View attachment 10523


I couldn't tell from the videos (even zooming in a little) what that lady did.  Most of the action on the field had calmed down by the time she got into the middle of it.  Kudos to the dad in the white top who grabbed one kid (his, I would guess) and walked him out of the melee.


----------



## XBZ (Apr 5, 2021)

some of those adults waddling out there probably just got done telling junior to work harder but needed to catch their breath halfway onto the field.   lol


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 5, 2021)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## Glitterhater (Apr 5, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> Sorry.  I tried recording and attaching to this post but video files are not allowed.  I've attached a screen shot just when she's entering the pitch...
> 
> View attachment 10523


Damn. She is determined!


----------



## Glitterhater (Apr 5, 2021)

To complicate things, Let's say you do have one of the smaller players, (such as my youngest, he's a string bean,) And as a parent you see that small player being pummeled by a larger player, I'm not sure I could stop myself from running out there, how do you sit back and watch your kid get beaten?
You would hope teammates would come to his rescue for sure, it's just a bad situation all around and one that should never happen if it can be avoided.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 5, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> To complicate things, Let's say you do have one of the smaller players, (such as my youngest, he's a string bean,) And as a parent you see that small player being pummeled by a larger player, I'm not sure I could stop myself from running out there, how do you sit back and watch your kid get beaten?
> You would hope teammates would come to his rescue for sure, it's just a bad situation all around and one that should never happen if it can be avoided.


Yeah, it really is a hopeless wickett.  If the teammates come to help out and do anything other than separate them and take the punches, they'll get carded and suspended.  If you son goes down and takes the beating, he could get hurt particularly if the ref isn't quick enough.  If your son decides to fight back, in addition to possibly getting beat up by a supposedly larger player, he'll get red carded and suspended.  If your son runs away, sad to say but with boys he'll lose face even if he lives to fight another day, assuming he can get away. If you participate and lay hands on a minor, you'll likely in addition to being suspended be arrested.

It's sad to say, but perhaps this is something that every team needs to discuss about how to handle if/when it happens.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 5, 2021)

We seen our share of fist of cuffs, fights, quarrels, arguments that can turn into violence on soccer pitches.   Not just players either, seen at least 4x parent fights involving blows thrown, rolling around, wrestling, blood, teeth missing, swollen faces, eyes, etc.

When a player is a difference maker they can and will be targeted, the physical smaller player that maybe gifted can have a rough time dealing with it but the dark arts as they are called are part of the game so they need to be able to cope and learn how to.  My youngest in his U12 and younger days was sucker punched, kicked and hit in the head, face, back, ear, calves, privates, and other places and has some battle scars that he will tell you about

The only three times he's been red carded vs the dozen or more against was when he retaliated during the ACT, another words returning or trading blows. He learned not to do that and focus on payback on the pitch by outplaying the opponents.  Lucky for him he grew out of it and learned very well how to handle any situation.   Getting up from a take down foul without some extra entanglement, pushing, nudging, or immediate payback while everyone is watching.

To me it's a players game and parents should not cross the line or get involved, the players, coaches and officials should if needed.   Tensions can run really run high but the parents are putting too much value into a kid's soccer game if they can't control their own emotions and step on to the field or run to "protect" someone.  Be mad after or during a game due to a call, score, the outcome, etc does'nt help anyone, just let the kids play and figure it out without outside interference, trust the process.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 5, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> To complicate things, Let's say you do have one of the smaller players, (such as my youngest, he's a string bean,) And as a parent you see that small player being pummeled by a larger player, I'm not sure I could stop myself from running out there, how do you sit back and watch your kid get beaten?
> You would hope teammates would come to his rescue for sure, it's just a bad situation all around and one that should never happen if it can be avoided.


Been there several times and can be very difficult to hold your tongue but *let it go *in the heat of the moment and try to stay calm.  In reflection talk with your coach or player once calmed down afterwords.  Other parents might encourage you to say something or act out or even provoke or goat you into something but try to remember it's the kids game and not your battle to fight.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 5, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> So curious for those who've been here longer than I (particularly those that have boys), but what advice do you give your players if they are attacked on the field?  And I'm not talking about vigorous pushing during a run of play where kids need to learn to keep calm heads so as not to escalate, but when that does escalate and they are clearly attacked or attacked when play is stopped and the ref isn't looking?  Should they go down and call for the ref?  Run away?  Fight back?  None of these seem to be a really good solution.  The fact that parents/coaches can't come onto the field and the ref isn't usually allowed to lay hands on the players to stop seems to complicate things.


The rule against parents breaking up fights is pretty stupid.  If your kid is throwing punches, you have an obligation to drag him out of there.

Looks to be what most of those dads were doing.


----------



## watfly (Apr 5, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> To me it's a players game and parents should not cross the line or get involved, the players, coaches and officials should if needed.   Tensions can run really run high but the parents are putting too much value into a kid's soccer game if they can't control their own emotions and step on to the field or run to "protect" someone.  Be mad after or during a game due to a call, score, the outcome, etc does'nt help anyone, just let the kids play and figure it out without outside interference, trust the process.


100%.

Maybe in the moment I might act differently, but I just don't see myself running out to intervene if my kid is getting pummeled.  I fully expect both coaches and his teammates to handle the matter swiftly, hopefully just breaking up the fight.  Getting a beat down can actually be a learning experience.  My son has been sucker punched in the gut before but he has never traded blows in retaliation.  He might deliver a sharp elbow to the ribs later in the game, but that's about it.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 5, 2021)

Parents should NEVER go onto the field...especially during a fight.  Let the players and coaches sort it out.  I have been on the field for dozens of scuffles and it never gets that bad.  It only gets bad once parents start entering the fray.


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 6, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> To complicate things, Let's say you do have one of the smaller players, (such as my youngest, he's a string bean,) And as a parent you see that small player being pummeled by a larger player, I'm not sure I could stop myself from running out there, how do you sit back and watch your kid get beaten?
> You would hope teammates would come to his rescue for sure, it's just a bad situation all around and one that should never happen if it can be avoided.


Glitter I get it.  I would come out and get my kid out of danger as well.  My understanding is she ran onto the pitch and started throwing haymakers.  That's why she was arrested.


----------



## notintheface (Apr 9, 2021)

Please do not enter the field.

Please do not enter the field.

Please do not enter the field.

The moment you enter the field you are only making things worse for you, your child, your coach, your team, and your club. It does not matter if Brayden starts unleashing fists on your kid out of the blue. Please do not enter the field. There are three referees and at least two coaches nearby, who all have been certified to deal with that behavior and have the training to de-escalate the situation. You do not have that training or certification and you will be found at fault no matter what else happens. Please do not enter the field.

"I'm just getting my kid out of danger" - the referees and coaches will do that as well. They are trained to respond very quickly. You do not need to do that. Entering the field is a sign of escalation and the moment you jump up and get on the field, Brayden's parents are doing the same thing. If you feel the need to do anything, pull out your phone and start documenting the scene. Let the referees and the coaches handle it, please.


----------



## Glitterhater (Apr 9, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Please do not enter the field.
> 
> Please do not enter the field.
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is to not enter the field?


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 9, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> So what you're saying is to not enter the field?


I agree that should be the outcome, but it's based upon a huge assumption that the refs/coaches will take care of the situation.  I can say from personal experience that doesn't always happen and the refs hands are tied (if the assailant refuses to listen to the whistle there's not a whole lot the refs can do if the refs follow the guidelines and do not physically intervene).  Thankfully, my kid is a blackbelt and can take care of himself,  but others may not be so fortunate.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 9, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Please do not enter the field.
> 
> Please do not enter the field.
> 
> ...


Like many people here, I've been to ref training.

They did not teach jack shit about how to handle a fight. 

It was mostly a quick overview of restarts, some good detail on offside calls, and asking us to let them at instead of calling fouls.

Based on what they said, my main tactic to break up a fight is to stand as safe distance away and blow my whistle.

Certified to deal with that behavior?  Not in my class.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 9, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Like many people here, I've been to ref training.
> 
> They did not teach jack shit about how to handle a fight.
> 
> ...


I'll echo this.  We actually got about 5 minutes on fights about 3 years ago with CalSouth  They told us specifically NOT to intervene physically (we might get injured) and NOT to put our hands on the minors (we might get charged).  They basically said to blow the whistle.  If the assaulting player does not listen to the whistle there's not much more we were instructed to do.

One pointer I remember getting is when flashing cards don't stand directly in front of the player....they may take a swing at you.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 9, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> I'll echo this.  We actually got about 5 minutes on fights about 3 years ago with CalSouth  They told us specifically NOT to intervene physically (we might get injured) and NOT to put our hands on the minors (we might get charged).  They basically said to blow the whistle.  If the assaulting player does not listen to the whistle there's not much more we were instructed to do.
> 
> One pointer I remember getting is when flashing cards don't stand directly in front of the player....they may take a swing at you.


Just take out your phone and yell. “ hey idiot parents, you are now on YouTube live for the world to see what a bunch of pathetic losers you are”.   That will stop them to listen to you ..... but then again you will get punched unfortunately.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 9, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Just take out your phone and yell. “ hey idiot parents, you are now on YouTube live for the world to see what a bunch of pathetic losers you are”.   That will stop them to listen to you ..... but then again you will get punched unfortunately.


even that’s not a great incentive. If it were people would put their shopping carts in the corral for fear of being cart narqed.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 10, 2021)

Well guess the women also got into the "brawling"
4 red cards @ the NWSL challenge cup:









						Record 4 red cards given after brawl breaks out in NWSL Challenge Cup opener
					

Portland could be without two players and its coach in a future game.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## notintheface (Apr 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Certified to deal with that behavior? Not in my class.


Your class didn't cover the material, then. Immediately show up on the scene, whistling multiple times, multiple verbal warnings _including_ telling the kid in question that he/she will cause their team to forfeit if they don't stop, coaches entering the field will reinforce this, physical restraint starts with one hand to interrupt aggression, more verbal warnings, then coaches may pull their player away.

In the heat of the moment it may be different but coaches should show up on scene to separate their player and it is the coaches responsibility to make sure that player leaves the field; hand them off to parents and tell them to take him/her home.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 11, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Your class didn't cover the material, then. Immediately show up on the scene, whistling multiple times, multiple verbal warnings _including_ telling the kid in question that he/she will cause their team to forfeit if they don't stop, coaches entering the field will reinforce this, physical restraint starts with one hand to interrupt aggression, more verbal warnings, then coaches may pull their player away.
> 
> In the heat of the moment it may be different but coaches should show up on scene to separate their player and it is the coaches responsibility to make sure that player leaves the field; hand them off to parents and tell them to take him/her home.


So what?  You are telling me what happens in some ideal class that may not even exist.  

Explicit instruction on how to physically restrain a player who is assaulting another player?  One hand, versus two?  When such restraint is and is not appropriate?  Whether to ask coaches to remove players or focus on keeping the bench out of it?

The class, as taught, did not focus on any of that.  The class, as taught, told us to stand to the side and blow the whistle.


----------



## Chalklines (Apr 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> So what?  You are telling me what happens in some ideal class that may not even exist.
> 
> Explicit instruction on how to physically restrain a player who is assaulting another player?  One hand, versus two?  When such restraint is and is not appropriate?  Whether to ask coaches to remove players or focus on keeping the bench out of it?
> 
> The class, as taught, did not focus on any of that.  The class, as taught, told us to stand to the side and blow the whistle.


Assaulting........ Smh


----------



## Venantsyo (Apr 12, 2021)

Meanwhile in Barcelona...


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 12, 2021)

Venantsyo said:


> Meanwhile in Barcelona...


“Queremos futbol”


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 12, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> “Queremos futbol”


Well at least the bench player for some action on the field.  I mean, karate kicks are definitely a smart way to get in a brawl without getting punched. Lol


----------



## RedDevilDad (Apr 12, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> even that’s not a great incentive. If it were people would put their shopping carts in the corral for fear of being cart narqed.


Is this a thing? Cart narc’ing...  Can we make it happen?

I never understand how people time it so well that they can walk 6.5 miles around Costco but by the time they drag themselves to their car they are so worn out they can’t walk another 25 steps to the car corral.  Impressive body management if you ask me.


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> Is this a thing? Cart narc’ing...  Can we make it happen?
> 
> I never understand how people time it so well that they can walk 6.5 miles around Costco but by the time they drag themselves to their car they are so worn out they can’t walk another 25 steps to the car corral.  Impressive body management if you ask me.


My daughter and I have been looking for years for a word to describe the properly-nested clusters of carts that are not in a cart corral.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 12, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> Is this a thing? Cart narc’ing...  Can we make it happen?
> 
> I never understand how people time it so well that they can walk 6.5 miles around Costco but by the time they drag themselves to their car they are so worn out they can’t walk another 25 steps to the car corral.  Impressive body management if you ask me.


Yes, cart narquing is a thing.  There's a highly trained, secret organization of agents that goes around video shamming people that leave their carts out.


----------



## Seven (Apr 12, 2021)

Also, you may be able to tell whether a person is a good or bad member of society by observing if they properly return the cart. 








						This theory reveals whether you're actually a good person
					

You're considered a menace to society if you don't comply with this common courtesy rule.




					www.google.com


----------



## RedDevilDad (Apr 12, 2021)

espola said:


> My daughter and I have been looking for years for a word to describe the properly-nested clusters of carts that are not in a cart corral.


A collection of cart:
A Cart Attack

One by itself is reason enough to start singing: "Owner of a lonely cart...."


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> A collection of cart:
> A Cart Attack
> 
> One by itself is reason enough to start singing: "Owner of a lonely cart...."


I usually park by a cart corral because a shopping cart works better than my cane and is not as demeaning as a walker.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 13, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> even that’s not a great incentive. If it were people would put their shopping carts in the corral for fear of being cart narqed.


Was there recently a website of a guy who curated videos of parents behaving badly? I seem to recall he paid money for them too.  I wonder if that's still around?


----------



## Dirtnap (Apr 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Like many people here, I've been to ref training.
> 
> They did not teach jack shit about how to handle a fight.
> 
> ...


Same! Licensed ref here as well and no such training in dealing with altercations/fights.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 13, 2021)

Wasn't a brawl but couple weeks ago heard about a olders league game where there was like 4 consecutive cards handed out in less then ten minutes to the team that was losing.

Center ref had seen enough walks over to coach and tells him and the rest of the players that game will be called early if they don't control themselves.  Don't know what the coaches reaction was game eventually continued after some pause and ended in regular time.  Loosing team was very upset with the CR and according to what I was told wanted to "beat him".   The older players where all larger and bigger vs the CR.  

Not sure if this comes from the coach or what but it's crazy to threaten a ref.   Hopefully the CR detailed this in his game report and somebody has a talk with the club, coach, and players about respect and they are held accountable.  

We need refs so please don't threaten them, cool off and remember once the game is over it's done, no reason to get all mad in in there face.


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 13, 2021)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> Was there recently a website of a guy who curated videos of parents behaving badly? I seem to recall he paid money for them too.  I wonder if that's still around?


OCDad, I remember that as well.  I can't recall the name but I'll hunt for it!


----------



## WildcatToad (Apr 13, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> OCDad, I remember that as well.  I can't recall the name but I'll hunt for it!


Offside is the FB page.  Brian Barlow is the guy who runs it.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Apr 13, 2021)

espola said:


> I usually park by a cart corral because a shopping cart works better than my cane and is not as demeaning as a walker.


I usually park uphill from a cart corral so that I can get two carts and stand with a foot on each coasting down hill like I’ve beat a mythical beast into submission to drive me where I want.


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2021)

espola said:


> My daughter and I have been looking for years for a word to describe the properly-nested clusters of carts that are not in a cart corral.


Departing Home Depot today, I noted that the cart corral nearest to where I parked was filled with HD forklifts that had apparently just unloaded a truckload of pallets of bagged garden soil (I wonder -- was there any sterilized septage included in those bags?).  The pallets covered most of the parking spots on the side where I usually park (easier traffic than the main front entrances to the parking lot).  Near that there was a small cluster of carts next to a landscaping island - about 6 nested together plus stragglers, one on each side of the nest.  I returned mine to the nest.


----------

